# Hunting > Hunting >  Total lock down in 48hours

## FoodHunter

Botheration for all roar hunters  :Sad:

----------


## outdoorlad

Self isolation in the hills sounds good

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

> be interested to see if we can still go fishing on beaches with them saying limited travel.


Food is an essential service  :Wink:

----------


## Hayden C

Solo outdoor recreation is permitted......

https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/political...prime-minister

----------


## Chelsea

> Solo outdoor recreation is permitted......
> 
> https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/political...prime-minister


We were planning a quiet trip out this weekend with the kids. Will be 3 hours from  home but won’t see anyone. I wonder if it’s still allowed.

----------


## ebf

> We were planning a quiet trip out this weekend with the kids. Will be 3 hours from  home but won’t see anyone. I wonder if it’s still allowed.


Nope, only solo outdoor trips is my understanding.

----------


## Chelsea

I wonder if “we are just off to do the shopping” will be a good enough excuse? 
I mean, it is for food....

----------


## GravelBen

> ..."or anyone you're self-isolating with" according to dear leader.


Yes, if you're living in the same house as them you're allowed to go outside with them too.

----------


## William

I'm currently building my own place in town and will want to continue driving in from where I live to work on my own at my own place. I wonder if that will exempt me from this carry on. 
I wish there was clearer and more specific information.
If not I'm gonna saddle up the pony and hit the hills while it's still nice and warm.

----------


## GravelBen

> I'm currently building my own place in town and will want to continue driving in from where I live to work on my own at my own place. I wonder if that will exempt me from this carry on. 
> I wish there was clearer and more specific information.


I'm in a similar situation in some ways - I don't share my office with anyone else at the moment, as long as I'm doing office work rather than going out to do field work (surveyor) I'm isolated whether I work from home or the office. 

If I work from home I just have to take a work computer and a bunch of files there to do it, without achieving any more safety or isolation. But I doubt they will put any flexibility into the rules, it will be black and white and they won't want to spend any time deciding whats justified and what isn't.

----------


## bigbear

I think if i was going down south hunting is different to going local to get a meat animal

----------


## Cigar

> I think if i was going down south hunting is different to going local to get a meat animal


Banner at bottom of TV3 says "Travel restrictions between regions will be put in place".

----------


## Tahr

> Banner at bottom of TV3 says "Travel restrictions between regions will be put in place".


I would expect that, because as the infection rates fall certain regions will have level 4 lifted before others.

----------


## Frogfeatures

> Banner at bottom of TV3 says "Travel restrictions between regions will be put in place".


I’m guessing that means air travel, or the Inter Islander.

----------


## Sarvo

Shame we lost All our Semi's "just" before this ah

----------


## Tahr

> I’m guessing that means air travel, or the Inter Islander.


I expect it will be all travel.

----------


## bigbear

So the guys that think they a driving all around the island chasing stags are dreaming

----------


## ebf

> So the guys that think they a driving all around the island chasing stags are dreaming


No doubt there will be some who try. But it won't really help the current situation much...

Probably take a couple of idiots being made an example of to get people to understand the rules a bit more clearly. I'd rather be at home with loved ones than sitting in a police jail cell or locked up in an army camp with 50 other numpties...

----------


## Ryan

I popped into a certain well known firearm chain store this afternoon on my way doing some errands. Car park was full, all the tills were manned - they had to prevent people from coming into the shop. Ammunition, shotguns, air rifles, gas powered BB guns, it was all flying out the store. The atmosphere was civil but the sense of fear was palpable.

----------


## bigbear

Locals closed the road up the east coast in the weekend and were looking at closing it at tolaga bay up

----------


## Moa Hunter

I would like to sneak off hunting too, but we can't loose sight of the fact that actually avoiding CV19 is the most important priority we have. What ever we do, think that someone with CV might have touched that, breathed, coughed here. That person there might have it etc. Don't breath it in, don't tough a contaminated surface and then touch the face.

----------


## grandpamac

> Solo outdoor recreation is permitted......
> 
> https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/political...prime-minister


Well spotted.

----------


## Fred Fisherman

Like others on here i'm sure, I had 9 days booked in sth westland for the roar, work leave etc, out the window now, thats for sure! I see Helisika have shut down for the next 4 weeks, so totally missing their busiest time of the year - good on them for being responsible, doing the right thing. I, like others am keen to do a solo hunt in the North Island somewhere, fly camping of course, but this will be totally dependent on advice of MoH and ability to move between regions. As keen as I am, I don't want to be taking risks or be putting my own temporary 'wants' against the needs of the nation at this time. I just hope we can get clear of this situation ASAP and back into it! All the best team, stay safe and be positive!!!

----------


## Slug

Missing the roar or even open day when duck season starts is now low priority. Just wait until you have to wait in line all day to do shopping as stores will restrict entry to 10 inside at a time will still be a low priority when the virus spreads and the deaths begin. So much for putting those down who prepared for the lockdown a week or two ago.

----------


## Mooseman

Wapati blocks are closing, nephews are in Lake Katherine at moment but Southern lakes wants to get them out on Wednesday otherwise they risk being in isolation in the South Island for at least a month.

----------


## Nick.m

> So the guys that think they a driving all around the island chasing stags are dreaming


Yeap, just read that you will be expected to stay local when leaving the house.

----------


## 300winmag

> I would expect that, because as the infection rates fall certain regions will have level 4 lifted before others.


Auckland will probably be locked down the longest.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> i think they will call in the armed forces for help .glad i am past that age to be called up.


The failed and in the process of being booted out Police "Top Knob " has already stated on national TV that that " is on the table.".

----------


## Happy Jack

Hmmm I can see the mountains from my front deck and if I let off a round from my rifle it would probably reach so I'm assuming that is local enough. Only problem I have is I would still need to drive past both the local cops houses as one is a near neighbour and the other is only 2km down the road.

----------


## Mr Browning

Ministry of Health says ''We encourage everyone to get outside for exercise and fresh air. That's (hunting) fine to do as long as you feel well and maintain your physical distance from others.''

Time to stock up!!

----------


## Maca49

> We were planning a quiet trip out this weekend with the kids. Will be 3 hours from  home but wont see anyone. I wonder if its still allowed.


If your isolating with your children youll be ok

----------


## Happy Jack

View from our master bedroom



And from the kitchen

----------


## Maca49

So having a Bach that needs looking after in another district? How the shit does that work? I’m self isolating with my wife and no one else. Can I get a cindy ticket?

----------


## bigbear

Better view then they have living in those big cities  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy



----------


## Boaraxa

> Wapati blocks are closing, nephews are in Lake Katherine at moment but Southern lakes wants to get them out on Wednesday otherwise they risk being in isolation in the South Island for at least a month.


WOW shit just got real..man im pleased I got out on Saturday arvo saw a few deer refrained my self as its that time of year however when I was 300m from the truck a spiker bolted infront of me followed by a yearling hind....pop , got the preams for the freezer so its looking good , currently its feeling like its going to snow out ,cold , heavy rain & hail , some bloody interesting cov19 conversations to be had at work being a primary industry , pretty scary as they are not looking to miss a beat mean while were supposed to isolate ...but its ok to go to work with 500 others ...go figure.

----------


## Sideshow

Right you guys want some good news!









Next roar all those heads that you missed this roar will be even better more mature!

 :Thumbsup:  good luck with your government trying to make sense of it.......


And in more good news at lest there will be no more photo shoots of old long face hugging people :Thumbsup:  she might be able to reuse that head scarf as a mask :XD:  :Wink:

----------


## Happy Jack

> Right you guys want some good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not unless the Molesworth 1080 drop is canned too

----------


## bigbear

I can just see it now, in the near future there has been a huge increase of deer numbers we now must dumb more 1080 then ever before. In saying that money might be a issue

----------


## duckndeer

Get out there boys if ya dont get stopped on the way youll be sweet

----------


## Tahr

So long as you strictly follow the isolation rules. You get it, some one else gets it. Then someone you love dies. All for a deer.

Our son in law in the UK has it. Its not nice. The flu from hell. And now we are sweating for the whole family.

----------


## GravelBen

> currently its feeling like its going to snow out ,cold , heavy rain & hail ...


Snow settling in Naseby this evening, friend there sent me a photo!

----------


## mikee

> So long as you strictly follow the isolation rules. You get it, some one else gets it. Then someone you love dies. All for a deer.
> 
> Our son in law in the UK has it. Its not nice. The flu from hell. And now we are sweating for the whole family.


Exactly think of other people rather than just yourselves............................... for once.

The deer will still be there next year.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 133651 
> 
> View from our master bedroom
> 
> Attachment 133652
> 
> And from the kitchen


Your fucked mate you have already been ring fenced with that high vis security netting....obviously a hot spot and you are going nowhere now! :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Your fucked mate you have already been ring fenced with that high vis security netting....obviously a hot spot and you are going nowhere now!


At least he can now paint that unfinished jibbing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bigbear

And put up that new fence

----------


## norsk

> So having a Bach that needs looking after in another district? How the shit does that work? Im self isolating with my wife and no one else. Can I get a cindy ticket?


Dont go to your Bach.
If everyone goes with their family's to these small communities it places stain on the local services that arnt geared for the influx of persons.
Loads of people were made to go home from areas like this in Norway for the reasons stated above.

New Zealand's epidemic is playing out just like Norway's,but the silly klunts in NZ had shipbourne infectors stopping off all over the country spreading it. 

So you guys have it all over the country hard and fast.Plus whatever came in from the Airports while "Sea Biscuit" was dithering about closing the border.

----------


## Synthetic

Sorry I am still confused after all the posts.
Are we allowed to go out hunting alone or not?

----------


## GravelBen

> Sorry I am still confused after all the posts.
> Are we allowed to go out hunting alone or not?


Yes, but they don't want you travelling further than necessary to do it.

And don't take any risks, be more careful than normal because if you damage yourself the hospitals might already be overloaded.

----------


## 199p

The bit I don't under stand is if you can go to work to pack up and ship out online orders

Then surely people can pay by bank transfer and come pick up there package from the sidewalk. 

Its got less contact then if it goes through the courier system. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

the red fencing is gone and the house is all finished, those photos were taken during the build. Although I still need to make a barn door for the entrance way but I guess that's not happening for a while now

----------


## GravelBen

> The bit I don't under stand is if you can go to work to pack up and ship out online orders
> 
> Then surely people can pay by bank transfer and come pick up there package from the sidewalk. 
> 
> Its got less contact then if it goes through the courier system.



I don't think the authorities want to think about all the 'what about this situation' questions, they just want a big simple dumbed down "STAY HOME EVERYONE" they can shout at people.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I don't think the authorities want to think about all the 'what about this situation' questions, they just want a big simple dumbed down "STAY HOME EVERYONE" they can shout at people.


They just want control.
I am all for doing what's right, but as with 199p's reasoning, some of the suggestions by joe public make a lot more sense than what our supposed smart leaders are coming up with.

----------


## Woody

The current statement by Ardern that If we dont do this, tens of thousands of New Zealanders may die" gives the lie to  their rate of decision making. 
I am self isolating from today but I have a niggling concern about mail deliveries ; how clean are all the letters, invoices newpapers etc. We are rural mail.

----------


## FoodHunter

From RNZ this morning,

https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/...down-will-mean

"In level 4 are we able to pack up from home and drive to the beach house for a change of scene or do we need to head there tomorrow and stay there for the four weeks?

Yes. People can go for a drive. But they should only do so with others that they are in isolation with. And they should maintain two metres distance from others when they get to their destination and not meet or congregate in public spaces. So people can get fresh air and a change of scene. Any breach of these rules will mean we have to stay in lockdown for longer and our chance to beat the virus will be lost."


Sweeeeeeet

----------


## Chelsea

I just spoke with the ministry of health. Heading out for a hunt is fine stay within your group or alone no socialising and stuff but you must also stay within your region.

----------


## Sideshow

> while "Sea Biscuit" was dithering about closing the border.


Sea Biscuit :XD:  :XD:  :Thumbsup:  classic

----------


## ebf

> I just spoke with the ministry of health. Heading out for a hunt is fine stay within your group or alone no socialising and stuff but you must also stay within your region.


Enjoy, and stay safe out there  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bigbear

It all comes down to common sense but that's what we lack in NZ.
Don't put other people at risk because you think you have the right to go hunting 
Don't put other communities at risk because you think the roar is more important
Yep it sucks be time but think of the bigger picture here. The sooner we stop this virus from spreading the sooner we can move on as one in NZ
yep am lucky i live rural and can hunt on the farm but its changed my plans as well but i rather come out the other side with family and friends.

TAKE CARE AND DOESN'T MATTER HOW BAD YOU ARE FEELING THERE ARE PEOPLE OUT THERE IN A WORSE SITUATION
If anyone is feeling down don't be scared or down  sing out on this forum there are plenty people that a willing to listen or talk to

----------


## gonetropo

> “Sea Biscuit” classic


people who bet on sea biscuit made $$$
people who bet on stalinda (by voting for her) have lost $$$

----------


## Nick.m

Unfortunately for those that follow the rules, not much public land hunting is going to happen. 
Email from DOC below.

----------


## Rushy

Hello left hand, meet right hand.  You should talk to one another.  One the one hand the Ministry of Health says it is OK to go hunting and on the other hand the Department of Conservation think it is not.  Doh!

----------


## McNotty

> Hello left hand, meet right hand.  You should talk to one another.  One the one hand the Ministry of Health says it is OK to go hunting and on the other hand the Department of Conservation think it is not.  Doh!


Too bad common sense isn't too common anymore, bite the bullet like the majority of the country and stay home. I'm sure SAR/police etc. would be well pleased having to head out away from their families during this time and rescue anyone whose had an accident and set off their PLB. The more people that head out, the more chance there is of f**king this up for the rest of us.

----------


## Delphus

> Unfortunately for those that follow the rules, not much public land hunting is going to happen. 
> Email from DOC below. 
> Attachment 133692


Sucky if that’s true. Website not updated yet. I don’t get the chance to get out much, and had an overnighter planned this Friday for the last 6 weeks. Local to me. Same district. Was going to tent well away from the hut. Was hoping to get fill the freezer and avoid more time in the supermarket.

----------


## Woody

That is irrational. Next thing DoC will try banning beach access I suppose ! Gotta be a bs windup surely?

----------


## veitnamcam

Really nobody should be going anywhere for 2 weeks minimum.....you may be infected and not know.....get in the bush and then fall ill with a deadly virus ?

----------


## Daithi

> Hello left hand, meet right hand.  You should talk to one another.  One the one hand the Ministry of Health says it is OK to go hunting and on the other hand the Department of Conservation think it is not.  Doh!


Mike Bush said on ZB this morning that you can't go to the beach and that sort of thing, police will enforce it. Despite the Govt saying you can. I'm guessing their stance on hunting is the same.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Mike Bush said on ZB this morning that you can't go to the beach and that sort of thing, police will enforce it. Despite the Govt saying you can. I'm guessing their stance on hunting is the same.


So just another case of the police making up their own laws as they see fit?

----------


## Maca49

> The current statement by Ardern that If we dont do this, tens of thousands of New Zealanders may die" gives the lie to  their rate of decision making. 
> I am self isolating from today but I have a niggling concern about mail deliveries ; how clean are all the letters, invoices newpapers etc. We are rural mail.


Letters, Newspapers and invoices? WTF are those?

----------


## Woody

We open, read, destroy then wash our hands.

----------


## Rushy

> Letters, Newspapers and invoices? WTF are those?


Fuck it, I am in self imposed lockdown so here goes.

Letters (in this instance) are words written on pieces of paper Typically sent between people that like one another. Being the cantankerous old coot you are, you probably won’t get many.

Newspapers are Fish and Chip wrappers in the larval stage. Generally printed in black on white news print paper, they are full of lies and flights of fancy made up by people called journalists (which is a collective noun for a group of sycophantic people who write stories about other people’s misery because the can’t actually uncover any real news).

Invoices are a claim made by a seller to a buyer where the seller has provided the buyer with a product or service in response to a promise of deferred payment.  You will not likely receive any invoices as your wife doesn’t let you have money, let alone buy anything. 

How are you holding up you old bugger?  I mowed five acres of paddocks with a ride on lawn mower today just to break the boredom.  The upside is that my Iwatch says I have done 23,396 steps so I can eat shit loads tonight.

----------


## tetawa

Like the wanker from Fish and Game,states you can't go hunting during the roar but you will be able to go game bird hunting in the season. Hurry and spend your dollars on a game bird licence, but who knows if the season will eventuate any way. Money will stay in my pocket.

----------


## stagstalker

> If the govt had any fucken initiative whatever the borders would have been closed last month.
> 
> Govt tells everyone not to panic-buy. Look at it!
> See how many people trust the govt, ultimately...


People panic buy because they are Jack (term that means only caring about yourself) and are idiots. Nothing to do with the government lol.

----------


## Happy Jack

As a SAR member I don't want to be called out but if it happens I will respond, as a new hunter I want to go out and fill the freezer but I won't.

----------


## tetawa

Hunting permits withdrawn by DOC, maybe they'll find a reason to not reissue, then firearm ownership necessity will diminish.

----------


## Woody

I've only been hunting for 60+ years. For some strange reason I have not had sar look for me and when I suffered injury I somehow managed to extricate myself. Today I dont think I will create a hazard for myself or anyone if I take a few hours ambling with my dog and rifle in easy country.

----------


## Maca49

Check point on the top of the Kaimais I believe2 pm tomorrow? Permits to travel between BOP and Waikato? Will be arrested if resisting, maybe bull, but good source today??

----------


## Maca49

> Fuck it, I am in self imposed lockdown so here goes.
> 
> Letters (in this instance) are words written on pieces of paper Typically sent between people that like one another. Being the cantankerous old coot you are, you probably won’t get many.
> 
> Newspapers are Fish and Chip wrappers in the larval stage. Generally printed in black on white news print paper, they are full of lies and flights of fancy made up by people called journalists (which is a collective noun for a group of sycophantic people who write stories about other people’s misery because the can’t actually uncover any real news).
> 
> Invoices are a claim made by a seller to a buyer where the seller has provided the buyer with a product or service in response to a promise of deferred payment.  You will not likely receive any invoices as your wife doesn’t let you have money, let alone buy anything. 
> 
> How are you holding up you old bugger?  I mowed five acres of paddocks with a ride on lawn mower today just to break the boredom.  The upside is that my Iwatch says I have done 23,396 steps so I can eat shit loads tonight.


I’m still working, essential service, shit pumps on the floor. Will wait till the armed dick turns up to close me down!! Only 23,000 steps? How many flights? Did you arse up and get the message? Ride on are great relaxation!!

----------


## Rushy

> I’m still working, essential service, shit pumps on the floor. Will wait till the armed dick turns up to close me down!! Only 23,000 steps? How many flights? Did you arse up and get the message? Ride on are great relaxation!!


178 flights.  Just over forty of those will be real from my walk up the hill.

----------


## stu#71

> Unfortunately for those that follow the rules, not much public land hunting is going to happen. 
> Email from DOC below. 
> Attachment 133692


Where is this from please? Nothing on DOC website about revoking permits that I can find.   Is this fake news?

----------


## Scott29er

Molesworth Roar permits are revoked. See below

Dear Hunters

To follow on from our message this morning about hunting in Molesworth Blocks please see the link below for information regarding Closure of DOC huts/camps and outdoor activities. 

https://www.doc.govt.nz/news/media-r...close-to-home/


           All Molesworth Hunting Permits have been REVOKED, UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE, due to New Zealand being in a Level 4 Alert (starting tomorrow, Wednesday 25th March 2020).

                This includes:

                             Travel severely limited
                             All people instructed to stay at home unless you work for essential services 

            The Molesworth, Acheron Road is still closed due to high fire risk, but with the Level 4 Alert that we are now in and restrictions as above, means we are taking extra measures to restrict people’s movement (as per Government Instruction).

            Please also note – Online Molesworth Hunting Permit Applications are closed until further notice. 


We will be in touch by email when hunting in Molesworth resumes.

Noho ora mai,
(stay well/look after yourself)

Kind regards

----------


## tiroahunta

> Really nobody should be going anywhere for 2 weeks minimum.....you may be infected and not know.....get in the bush and then fall ill with a deadly virus ?


Then you die. Simple really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Then you die. Simple really. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and possibly those who come looking for you or those they should have been caring for.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## deer243

Think its clear Hunting is a no go for at least 4 weeks. NZDA has stated DONT. GAC has stated DONT. MC has stated dont. DOC has stated dont and now the Government saying stay home.
SAR stating Dont. It sucks but the Roar is cancelled .
So no hunting for me just as my wrist has healed . Lucky have a good full freezer of venison. Good thing is the winter hunting will be good. There be a few more stags floating around.
Just accept the fact people and have some sense. Theres more to life right now than shooting deer etc. And as a bonus nearly every roar someone is shot so prob so relief for some famly members you not going

----------


## Woody

In the case of extended trips I do agree but for part day trips I see no real harm.

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

More lives will be saved from less people driving on the roads. 

But farmers and private land still can hunt. So SAR still could get a callout.

----------


## Sideshow

> The current statement by Ardern that If we dont do this, tens of thousands of New Zealanders may die" gives the lie to  their rate of decision making. 
> I am self isolating from today but I have a niggling concern about mail deliveries ; how clean are all the letters, invoices newpapers etc. We are rural mail.


I wonder if you put them in the microwave for 20sec looks like this virus is very fragile. Just look up how long it lasts on cardboard paper.

This from Harvard Medical School.

How long can the coronavirus that causes COVID-19 survive on surfaces?

A recent study found that the COVID-19 coronavirus can survive up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard, and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel. The researchers also found that this virus can hang out as droplets in the air for up to three hours before they fall. But most often they will fall more quickly.

There's a lot we still don't know, such as how different conditions, such as exposure to sunlight, heat, or cold, can affect these survival times.

As we learn more, continue to follow the CDC's recommendations for cleaning frequently touched surfaces and objects every day. These include counters, tabletops, doorknobs, bathroom fixtures, toilets, phones, keyboards, tablets, and bedside tables.

If surfaces are dirty, first clean them using a detergent and water, then disinfect them. A list of products suitable for use against COVID-19 is available here. This list has been pre-approved by the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) for use during the COVID-19 outbreak.

In addition, wash your hands for 20 seconds with soap and water after bringing in packages, or after trips to the grocery store or other places where you may have come into contact with infected surfaces.

----------


## Nick.m

I recieved the email from DOC this morning, I'm on a mailing list from permits I've had in the past. Other then crossing out names it was an unedited email. I'm sure others on here recieved it aswell.

Anyway all over stuff etc in regard to not going hunting now.

----------


## ethos

I hope they are telling people not to go tramping, haven’t seen that on stuff?

----------


## Woody

NZFirst has different ideas as of two hours ago.

----------


## tiroahunta

> More lives will be saved from less people driving on the roads. 
> 
> But farmers and private land still can hunt. So SAR still could get a callout.


I could have a accident at work and have a call out. The way its coming across to me is that if we go out this Roar we are all going to use LandSAR for a call out. Theyre just trying to get hunters to get used to a new set of rules.,,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I hope they are telling people not to go tramping, haven’t seen that on stuff?


Or no surfing, running, cycling, walking the dog..........

----------


## Boaraxa

Id like to know how the fuck can this numpty is keeping the bottle stores open but not letting dad or mum! take the kids fishing seriously , sitting on the river bank for a few hours whip dee doo .

----------


## Projects

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/hea...s-restrictions

----------


## oraki

Word I got was a permit type system with route on it. If you’re not on the route, bend over. How they now I’m not going to the supermarket, I don’t know. Checkpoints coming up if it gets abused, and total lockdown. 

Don’t my think about yourself, but think about Rushy and Macca, Tahr and co. Anyone who’s had chemo, respiratory issues etc are vulnerable. I know I wouldn’t want that on my conscience. Your father, favorite uncle...... 

Also got told, if the numbers don’t start dropping, it’ll keep getting extended with tighter conditions. 
One person could’ve potentially infected up to 1000 on day 10. 
So suck it up for 28 days, get over yourselves and think about the vulnerable around you and your family, or even this family. By the time it’s done it’s course, someone on here will have lost a loved one or know of someone

----------


## Goosebayhunter

Well sorry to burst the ole stay home stay safe method, I've selling guns and ammo for the past 2 week faster than ever. Interacting with hundreds of people a day working at a gun shop.

And tomorrow hopefully I'll be off chasing Stags, if I get sick ill go home, I'll go by myself. I won't see anyone esle, I won't hear anybody esle, I will be the  most furtherest thing from any virus you could be, listening to red Stags up high going off there rockers.

I won't be hurting anyone, affecting anyone. I've been guiding for 10 years this will be my first year off I can go for myself,
I'm sorry lads I don't agree with most of you here, I am all for keeping everybody safe but me walking in for a hunt and camping out for a week or 2 in a tent in bumfuck Egypt far from anybody is far more productive, But you enjoy your time at home.

I've lived with a Auto immune disease for most of my adult life, almost died Several times from it, been in and out of hospitals for years, had more cancer drugs and catabolic steroids than most people so I am going to enjoy the time I am well, if some virus wants to kill me good luck, I can't even kill me (immune system) 

Trained in SAR and got all satellite coms and Trackers. 




Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hayden

Think your missing the point mate. It’s not about you

----------


## Saxguy

> Mike Bush said on ZB this morning that you can't go to the beach and that sort of thing, police will enforce it. Despite the Govt saying you can. I'm guessing their stance on hunting is the same.


Well it's been made clear that we can, and should go out for exercise, so what does it matter if it's in a park, down the road, or on a beach? Seriously, whats the difference?  The beach where we are is wide and almost deserted. Much less likely there to come across people than strolling down the road. 

I'm sure we will likely get some knob head who wants to stop anyone doing this, but would be happy to see them ambling down the main street!

----------


## pope2506

> The current statement by Ardern that If we dont do this, tens of thousands of New Zealanders may die" gives the lie to  their rate of decision making. 
> I am self isolating from today but I have a niggling concern about mail deliveries ; how clean are all the letters, invoices newpapers etc. We are rural mail.


woody, if you are worried about infection on your mail etc, use a hair dryer on a hot setting for a few minutes ,the virus can't survive in temp over 26deg

----------


## LBD

> ,the virus can't survive in temp over 26deg


maybe you should think a little more about this statement.... you with presumably a 36 degree body temp....

----------


## deer243

> Well sorry to burst the ole stay home stay safe method, I've selling guns and ammo for the past 2 week faster than ever. Interacting with hundreds of people a day working at a gun shop.
> 
> And tomorrow hopefully I'll be off chasing Stags, if I get sick ill go home, I'll go by myself. I won't see anyone esle, I won't hear anybody esle, I will be the  most furtherest thing from any virus you could be, listening to red Stags up high going off there rockers.
> 
> I won't be hurting anyone, affecting anyone. I've been guiding for 10 years this will be my first year off I can go for myself,
> I'm sorry lads I don't agree with most of you here, I am all for keeping everybody safe but me walking in for a hunt and camping out for a week or 2 in a tent in bumfuck Egypt far from anybody is far more productive, But you enjoy your time at home.
> 
> I've lived with a Auto immune disease for most of my adult life, almost died Several times from it, been in and out of hospitals for years, had more cancer drugs and catabolic steroids than most people so I am going to enjoy the time I am well, if some virus wants to kill me good luck, I can't even kill me (immune system) 
> 
> ...


Idoits like you that that have no self control and cant  think of others. Yes, it sucks,yes, in the bush you safe from the virus but thats not the f ken point. Rules and condations have been made to
to try beat this virus.  People just have no idea how bad this can get and will get if you dont stay at home.
I have no doubt this lockdown wil lcarry on way more than 4 weeks and likely to get worst.
Why?
Because NZers, well, alot of them are brain dead idoits. I see groups now all together and lining up in a supermarket etc brushing against each other. Its like, WTF.
Its people like you that are going to do as you like because you think it doesnt matter and only think of yourself.
Im sure others will hunt as well, im sure others will do as one pleases and im sure because people cant follow the rules people will die.
The lockdown will go on longer than 4 weeks. If that happens maybe actually being locked in your home and not to leave your property could quite well happen  apart from getting food etc.

I hope we hear no reports from you about "How this roar was"from you on here. You should be staying home, even worst you clearly shouldnt be going overnight and if thats what you going to do  i have two words.
Selfish Idoit.
And i propose people that openly want to give the finger to the rules to be banned on here, lets start with this guy!!

----------


## aetchell

> Id like to know how the fuck can this numpty is keeping the bottle stores open but not letting dad or mum! take the kids fishing seriously , sitting on the river bank for a few hours whip dee doo .


I asked my wife the same question about liquor stores. She said that alcoholics are at risk if they dont have access to booze. She worked in addiction services for a few years. I don't think the govt thought about this aspect as they have now told them to close. Maybe a few will turn up at A&E after consuming meths. This is going to be a tough few weks on everyone. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## aetchell

> maybe you should think a little more about this statement.... you with presumably a 36 degree body temp....


Could be an ice queen? 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## aetchell

> Well it's been made clear that we can, and should go out for exercise, so what does it matter if it's in a park, down the road, or on a beach? Seriously, whats the difference?  The beach where we are is wide and almost deserted. Much less likely there to come across people than strolling down the road. 
> 
> I'm sure we will likely get some knob head who wants to stop anyone doing this, but would be happy to see them ambling down the main street!


I think most of us know that solo hunting gives little to no chance if bumping into anyone and its killing me that i have to stay off public land for a few weeks but we have to follow the rules and do whats best. If for no other reason than it will give the anti gun nuts more ammunition to pile on the hate if its in the press.

Just do the right thing and stay at home going insane or take up another hobby. Im going to break out the paintbrush

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## A-Bolt

Like everyone else here, I'm pretty pissed off that my roar trips are off and I've never been a fan of being told what to do. Like most I consider myself capable and self-reliant in the hills and see little if any chance of bumping into someone else or requiring SAR assistance. The temptation to sneak away is strong BUT as part of the bigger picture I am going to adhere to the rules and not go anywhere. We could all take the stance of Goosebayhunter and designate ourselves to be the exception to the rule, but then nothing changes and the lockdown is pointless. Imagine if all other parts of the community took that stance as well.

It's a shit and I'm grumpy about it, but I'm staying home.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Well sorry to burst the ole stay home stay safe method, I've selling guns and ammo for the past 2 week faster than ever. Interacting with hundreds of people a day working at a gun shop.
> 
> And tomorrow hopefully I'll be off chasing Stags, if I get sick ill go home, I'll go by myself. I won't see anyone esle, I won't hear anybody esle, I will be the  most furtherest thing from any virus you could be, listening to red Stags up high going off there rockers.
> 
> I won't be hurting anyone, affecting anyone. I've been guiding for 10 years this will be my first year off I can go for myself,
> I'm sorry lads I don't agree with most of you here, I am all for keeping everybody safe but me walking in for a hunt and camping out for a week or 2 in a tent in bumfuck Egypt far from anybody is far more productive, But you enjoy your time at home.
> 
> I've lived with a Auto immune disease for most of my adult life, almost died Several times from it, been in and out of hospitals for years, had more cancer drugs and catabolic steroids than most people so I am going to enjoy the time I am well, if some virus wants to kill me good luck, I can't even kill me (immune system) 
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same way.  
I will do everything possible to prevent the spread of this disease. But me and my family, who all live in the same house, going hunting or fishing and not having contact with others is not going to spread this bug. 
Regarding needing assistance from authorities to get home, I am reasonably competent. Been hunting and fishing for fifty years and have not needed assistance yet. Knowing help might not be available will make me more cautious.

----------


## KeyMod

The thing is that help WILL be available. SAR will come out and will all be mixing to rescue someone who didnt think the rules should apply to them. That puts each of their families at risk because someone couldnt put their hobby to one side for a few weeks. As much as we all say I wont need SAR, I wont get hurt we dont know that. It just takes one bit of bad luck. Anyone that thinks it could never happen to them is deluding themselves. And to say Dont come get me isnt realistic either.

Dont be selfish. Stay at home

----------


## MB

Bad luck; car crash; heart attack (yes, fit mountain walkers get them too); whatever. Stay at home and don't risk putting more pressure on the emergency services.

----------


## Dr. Watson

I think common sense is somewhat lacking in this thread...

If the conversation is around spreading a highly contagious sickness I think everyone would/should agree leaving your house and going for a walk or jog around the block in a built up area (as that is where most people in NZ live) is far more likely to spread the illness person to person.

I can’t see how it’s up for discussion as it’s a basic isolation principle??

Option 1. Walk in a highly populated area.

Option 2. Walk where there is no one.

I’ll go with option 2 and further to that firearms and hunting are not relevant to the conversation.

Stay safe fellas.

----------


## erniec

You guys are worried about going for a hunt.
I am a recovering cancer patient with a partially renovated house that needs at the least worked on to get to a weather tight state.
It looks like my builders will be able to carry on working to do this.
Hopefully able to get double glazed windows fitted it will then be a bit warmer.
At the moment very breezy with the inside temp racing to match the outside.
Your "worries" and "concerns" are not terribly great.
Stay home.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Too little, too late. If you think the government ever had this in hand, you're deluded. I would say they've lost the initiative -- but they never had any to begin with!
> 
> Rules have been imposed to control where people are, and to make it easier to track distribution, and make roundup/cleanup of the corpses easier. If ever there was a conspiracy where you wanted everyone off the streets, what better way than to convince the public to do it voluntarily.
> 
> Disarmed. Restricted movement. Soon-to-be Malnourished. Kind of sounds like a war of attrition. The comment on here the other day about training the proletariat to bread-lines was apt, I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the discussion with the owner of the liqour store the other day - they are in negotiations with MOH. I rank them as essential, if for no better reason than it's the common (legal) stress relief that most of the adult population enjoy. Also the virus only survives 24 hours on cardboard, so a box of beer is pretty safe.


I think you are quite close to being right on the money. 
Control the food, and you control the people.

----------


## aetchell

> I think common sense is somewhat lacking in this thread...
> 
> If the conversation is around spreading a highly contagious sickness I think everyone would/should agree leaving your house and going for a walk or jog around the block in a built up area (as that is where most people in NZ live) is far more likely to spread the illness person to person.
> 
> I cant see how its up for discussion as its a basic isolation principle??
> 
> Option 1. Walk in a highly populated area.
> 
> Option 2. Walk where there is no one.
> ...


Im going to leave the rifle in the safe and walk up mt kaukau a few times i think. Its just good PR for us all. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## A-Bolt

Great post Phil_H.

----------


## Tasbay

Have just been notified that the forestry is closed to all access. Also understand that DOC has cancelled all hunting permits. I would say if you are found on DOC land hunting in the current political climate you can say good by to your firearm license and any chance of getting it back ( Not fit and proper). Remember there is a Roar coming in about 12 months and there should be more deer around.

Had something pop up on facebook it said:

Our grandparents were called up to fight 2 world wars. We have been called up to wash our hands and sit on the couch, DON`t FUCK THIS UP.

In my mind that pretty much says it.

----------


## Rangidan

Just been talking to a mate that has popular DOC access through his farm ,cops been up and told him any cars come past after 12 ring the police!! FAL gone!! Please just stay at home!!

----------


## Kudu

> Just been talking to a mate that has popular DOC access through his farm ,cops been up and told him any cars come past after 12 ring the police!! FAL gone!! Please just stay at home!!


Cripes! Well that should seal it for most!!

----------


## aetchell

> Funny thing is, while that's a sensible argument, it's not the one the govt/ media are pushing. They're all like "do it cos we say so"


but in this instance, they do say so, and as much as I hate this bunch of clowns in charge at the moment. we must do so. They arn't saying this due to megalomania, they are saying this to save lives at the expense of the economy. if you had to trust them just once, this is the time to do it.

----------


## Kudu

I hear you @Phil_H and I plan to stay home.....Although the wife would rather I went hunting for a couple of weeks! I work in an essential industry, and there are about 700+ people at work. And there is NO WAY to avoid contact with them. So the wife's view, and the reason that she is worried is that I'm going to work each day mixing with hundreds of people and potentially bringing back the virus into our household. Where if I was in the bush by myself there would be no risk of contracting it...... How do you debate that one???? As there is some logic in it.

----------


## outlander

> Id like to know how the fuck can this numpty is keeping the bottle stores open but not letting dad or mum! take the kids fishing seriously , sitting on the river bank for a few hours whip dee doo .


Who owns all the bottle stores?

----------


## aetchell

> I hear you @Phil_H and I plan to stay home.....Although the wife would rather I went hunting for a couple of weeks! I work in an essential industry, and there are about 700+ people at work. And there is NO WAY to avoid contact with them. So the wife's view, and the reason that she is worried is that I'm going to work each day mixing with hundreds of people and potentially bringing back the virus into our household. Where if I was in the bush by myself there would be no risk of contracting it...... How do you debate that one???? As there is some logic in it.


There isnt any logic to it but thats the way it is I guess. My wife is currently classed as essential and works inside a prison. She risks bringing it home and is an anstham sufferer too. The worlds gone mad but we all have to do what we must in this case.

----------


## outlander

> Well sorry to burst the ole stay home stay safe method, I've selling guns and ammo for the past 2 week faster than ever. Interacting with hundreds of people a day working at a gun shop.
> 
> And tomorrow hopefully I'll be off chasing Stags, if I get sick ill go home, I'll go by myself. I won't see anyone esle, I won't hear anybody esle, I will be the  most furtherest thing from any virus you could be, listening to red Stags up high going off there rockers.
> 
> I won't be hurting anyone, affecting anyone. I've been guiding for 10 years this will be my first year off I can go for myself,
> I'm sorry lads I don't agree with most of you here, I am all for keeping everybody safe but me walking in for a hunt and camping out for a week or 2 in a tent in bumfuck Egypt far from anybody is far more productive, But you enjoy your time at home.
> 
> I've lived with a Auto immune disease for most of my adult life, almost died Several times from it, been in and out of hospitals for years, had more cancer drugs and catabolic steroids than most people so I am going to enjoy the time I am well, if some virus wants to kill me good luck, I can't even kill me (immune system) 
> 
> ...


You're going shooting in Bumfuck Egypt...what you hunting, homosexual camels?

----------


## Sarvo

> Have just been notified that the forestry is closed to all access. Also understand that DOC has cancelled all hunting permits. I would say if you are found on DOC land hunting in the current political climate you can say good by to your firearm license and any chance of getting it back ( Not fit and proper). Remember there is a Roar coming in about 12 months and there should be more deer around.
> 
> Had something pop up on facebook it said:
> 
> Our grandparents were called up to fight 2 world wars. We have been called up to wash our hands and sit on the couch, DON`t FUCK THIS UP.
> 
> In my mind that pretty much says it.

----------


## Hayden

+1 @Phil_H great post. I’m sure every one of us would love to continue our roar plans and head for the hills, the stags will still be there once this is over, stay at home so we can all get back out there sooner

----------


## Puddleduk

Hey Goosebay hunter what setup are you using on your solo mission, looks like big long range stuff to me.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

".........Also the virus only survives 24 hours on cardboard, so a box of beer is pretty safe. ..........."

Yet another piece of flippant and false information which we can do without. Now for some FACTS and a link.

A new Centers for Disease Control and Prevention report indicates the strength of the novel coronavirus to live on surfaces for more than two weeks.

The link             https://tinyurl.com/wehhy58

----------


## Tasbay

> Attachment 133776


That's the more polite version than the one I got. I think the one I got was more to the point, even I could figure it out.

----------


## tiroahunta

Saw a car towing a boat this morning....of to lockdown Id imagine....Taupō maybe..???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> The F*ng a55hole logging trucks that start at about 4am and come down my hill with their jakes on obviously haven't stopped.


Well, at least they have their jakes on. Imagine seeing :Yuush:  a free swinging balls truckie at 4am?

----------


## oraki

A jake is still much quieter less disruptive than  a crash down the bottom of the hill because he’s run out of brakes

----------


## bumblefoot

> Saw a car towing a boat this morning....of to lockdown I’d imagine....Taupō maybe..???


One guy on talkback yesterday said that there was a steady stream of cars with boats heading Taupo way  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## pope2506

> maybe you should think a little more about this statement.... you with presumably a 36 degree body temp....


sorry .im incorrect there the virus wont survive in temp about 56deg

----------


## Noddy

State of Emergency declared an hour or two back also, this is an additional measure above the lockdown which gives the police, military etc power to arrest (and hold if they want too) all you smart guys that think the rules don't apply to you... ( @Goosebayhunter ……. ) so if you think you are one of these smart people that can go fishing, go for a hunt etc because you think youre not going to affect anyone you may want to think again. I have friends and family in law enforecement and the military, and this step has been taken basically to allow them to stop and arrest you if youre on the road to somewhere and youre not completing an essential activity

----------


## hotsoup

Goose is infamous in the guiding industry to be a complete f***tard. No surprises here

Great common sense post by Phil

----------


## Tribrit

We just got pulled out of our Wanaka block 4 days early.

Was having  breakfast and glassing for deer and the Squirrel came swooping in

----------


## Kudu

> I hear what you say  @Kudu, there is indeed less chance of  catching the virus in the bush if you are like me and you have to be in peoples personal space at work each day. I know how the wife feels. We had holidays booked starting on Monday as we sere going away for two weeks. Fact is now, we are not going away; where I work is going to be stretched to the limit; I have cancelled my leave and will remain at work. Sharon would have been far happier if I had kept the leave and stayed at home rather than having to interface with Prisoners and potential virus each day and facing the prospect of being locked down in a prison for the four weeks if they get the virus there.
> 
> The bush is safer from the virus, but if you have an accident or don't come out at the designated time, who comes looking for you? Who misses out of some other essential service, perhaps life saving, while they are chasing after you in the bush? 
> 
> 
> If you can isolate at home it is as safe as the bush. Lock the door, don't go out, don't let anyone in.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


You covered some of my point....we had to roll around the floor this morning with a prisoner, who was spitting on everyone. Now I have to go home and potentially spread any germs that I caught. Not a good situation.

You also mention what would happen if I had an accident while hunting?...well I think there is more chance of getting injured at work. In fact I have been injured more at work than I ever have been out hunting. So there is risk in both going to work and going hunting scenarios. A farmer on 30,000 hectares can wander around his farm, go hunting and ride his quad around. There is also every possibility that they may have an accident, but they are not restricted. If I went to my mates farm and did the same is there actually any difference??

As I said, I will stay home. I just wanted to point out that not in every case is going hunting akin to sleeping with the devil!.. And that I can see both sides of the argument.

----------


## Woody

Mskes sense to "lockdown"  at a holiday bach I reckon, especially if you have kids.  Fresh sir, fishin, swimming etc and wide open spaces.

----------


## tetawa

Where are all the non-self-contained camper vans heading to, let alone the contained ones. Still floating around where today's travels have taken me.

----------


## Woody

Been wondering about that too. There are a lot of bods and couples living out of these and moving around orchards normally.

----------


## yosamitesam

people can leave their home for fresh air and for exercise, but it must be solitary and people should only spend time with people they are in self-isolation with.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok out of curiosity I have just applied for and got a new hunting permit for doc managed land for the entire top half of the island as per usual.......no warnings or closure of permits that I could see?

----------


## Woody

Hopefully NZF have brought some common sense into this. Some booze for relief, others smoke, others go fidhing, others go hunting, many gamble or go shopping. I know some who must go to sea and work hard fidhing or hunting or suffer serious health issues. People can self isolate while still satisfying those mental, spritual and physical needs including the satisfaction of putting food on the table and making life as "normal" as reasonably and safely possible for their family. This necesarry interuption to our lives is goung on at least a month and probably till August so trying to retain normality within the health constraints is very important from the outset. Otherwise the overload will come back in many ways related to mental and physical related issues not related to covid19 at all. For many the hinaki, the fish hook, the bait gathering, the netting, the cleaning, the smoking or cooking and the environments pertaining to those skills are life itself and its meaningfulness. Fish is just one example though. The spirits of the air, the waters and the forwsts and the lands are cleansing and clean.

----------


## Woody

Te Mauri.

----------


## Happy Jack

> Mskes sense to "lockdown"  at a holiday bach I reckon, especially if you have kids.  Fresh sir, fishin, swimming etc and wide open spaces.


Only trouble is the more remote the bach the lesser availability of medical aid if something does happen. We have a population of around 950 to 1000 here but a ton of holiday homes that would at least quadruple the local population, with just a 4 square and a small medical centre of all the bach owners turned up the locals would be screwed big time.

----------


## Woody

Yes. Its tough actually. I was just talking to a small business owner operator, classed as non essential. He had been told he is not even allowed to drive to his work premises to work alone.  It would seem the new constraints are goung to be very strict and uncompromising.

----------


## GravelBen

Govt need to get their story straight - Jacinda and other depts says its ok to go places for exercise / fresh air / nature etc as long as you are keeping separation etc, and then the police commissioner says anyone driving for anything except essential supplies will be stopped and may be arrested. Mixed messages much?!

How do they expect people to trust them when they can't even give consistent instructions about what you're allowed to do?

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I wonder if you put them in the microwave for 20sec looks like this virus is very fragile. Just look up how long it lasts on cardboard paper.
> 
> This from Harvard Medical School.
> 
> How long can the coronavirus that causes COVID-19 survive on surfaces?
> 
> A recent study found that the COVID-19 coronavirus can survive up to four hours on copper, up to 24 hours on cardboard, and up to two to three days on plastic and stainless steel. The researchers also found that this virus can hang out as droplets in the air for up to three hours before they fall. But most often they will fall more quickly.
> 
> There's a lot we still don't know, such as how different conditions, such as exposure to sunlight, heat, or cold, can affect these survival times.
> ...


Both the PM and the Ministry of health say that three days is how long CV can survive on surfaces. However a link in the Ministry Website to a German study says nine days survival on plastic with 50% Relative Humidity. Who is right ??? I myself am simply applying a two week quarantine to dry goods groceries by dating the cardboard box they are in and placing them in the store room for later use.

----------


## ebf

> Govt need to get their story straight - Jacinda and other depts says its ok to go places for exercise / fresh air / nature etc as long as you are keeping separation etc, and then the police commissioner says anyone driving for anything except essential supplies will be stopped and may be arrested. Mixed messages much?!
> 
> How do they expect people to trust them when they can't even give consistent instructions about what you're allowed to do?


The way I look at it is you can go for fresh air / exercise by walking around your neighborhood. I'm lucky I have a couple of hills and bush tracks in my area - at least they are steep enough to give me a good workout and keep a Jack Russell semi sane.  :Grin:  Driving to do grocery shopping, pharmacy etc more likely to be ok. How exactly they enforce that is anyone's guess at this point, the next week or so will tell us.

If you think you are going to be driving to another region, I think the police/army roadblocks will quickly educate you about the wisdom of doing that.

I don't think the authorities have it all worked out yet and quite frankly I don't expect them to have at this stage. It is a pretty fluid situation and a lot depends on how well the population adapts to the rules. If people keep going about their lives as if nothing has changed, then I expect the reaction to be fairly severe...

----------


## Nighniz

TV3 had a story on this all tonight! Watch it on demand if you missed it!

----------


## GravelBen

The example I was thinking of, also posted in another thread:

I could drive ~10km to the local MTB tracks, take my bike off the rack and ride (staying separate from anyone else who happens to be there, which is easy).

Or I could ride from my house and do the 10km there and back as well, which involves going through town where there are more people and more risk (though lets be honest, the exercise would probably be good for me).

If you believe Jacinda and ministry of health etc I'm allowed to do either. If you believe the police commissioner contradicting them I'm only allowed to do option b, and if I drive anywhere except to pick up essential supplies I'll be stopped and maybe arrested.

----------


## 30late

> Ok out of curiosity I have just applied for and got a new hunting permit for doc managed land for the entire top half of the island as per usual.......no warnings or closure of permits that I could see?


Yeah I had a nosey on the DOC website and couldn't find any mention of cancelling hunting permits as has been said on another post .

----------


## mikee

> The example I was thinking of, also posted in another thread:
> 
> I could drive ~10km to the local MTB tracks, take my bike off the rack and ride (staying separate from anyone else who happens to be there, which is easy).
> 
> Or I could ride from my house and do the 10km there and back as well, which involves going through town where there are more people and more risk (though lets be honest, the exercise would probably be good for me).
> 
> If you believe Jacinda and ministry of health etc I'm allowed to do either. If you believe the police commissioner contradicting them I'm only allowed to do option b, and if I drive anywhere except to pick up essential supplies I'll be stopped and maybe arrested.


yeah thats the bully boys and their "interpretation" bullshit again

----------


## Trout

Im pretty lucky where I live,i have a 10 hector forest behind my house,behind the forest theres nothing but tussock for 30 to 50 ks. where nobody will be walking.I can sit out side my house and listen for any stag that's around.Last December a fallow yearling walked onto our back lawn 5 mtrs from my house.The year befor with in 4 days a red yearling was seen 300yds from my house.So theres the odd deer around,no many tho.I wont be hunting for 4 weeks but will be listning and watchn.
Stay safe in your big citys guys.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Both the PM and the Ministry of health say that three days is how long CV can survive on surfaces........................


First, If you believe what The Minister of Hugs and sad faces says, Boy Oh Boy, have me and my bruver's got a deal for you.

A large bridge in our Largest city Auckland , good annual returns and today only, JUST FOR YOU only $50,000 in "notes and coins of the realm."
BUT WAIT, there's more, For another $25, 000 we will throw in a similar bridge located in the country of our largest neigbour, Australia,  
t 
Second.......Coronavirus stayed on surfaces for up to 17 days on Diamond Princess cruise, CDC says

A link..... Watch the video as well ..     https://tinyurl.com/wehhy58

.......

----------


## Woody

So  @Phil_H
You have 750 acres plus to roam on at any time and yet you pontificate and abuse others who are confined to 1/4 acre or less to remain confined.
  Unreal. Nuf said.

----------


## Woody

Then I hope you understand your freedom when compared to the great majority of confined New Zealsnders chappie.

----------


## 7.62

> Hopefully NZF have brought some common sense into this. Some booze for relief, others smoke, others go fidhing, others go hunting, many gamble or go shopping. I know some who must go to sea and work hard fidhing or hunting or suffer serious health issues. People can self isolate while still satisfying those mental, spritual and physical needs including the satisfaction of putting food on the table and making life as "normal" as reasonably and safely possible for their family. This necesarry interuption to our lives is goung on at least a month and probably till August so trying to retain normality within the health constraints is very important from the outset. Otherwise the overload will come back in many ways related to mental and physical related issues not related to covid19 at all. For many the hinaki, the fish hook, the bait gathering, the netting, the cleaning, the smoking or cooking and the environments pertaining to those skills are life itself and its meaningfulness. Fish is just one example though. The spirits of the air, the waters and the forwsts and the lands are cleansing and clean.


Apparently beach activities are banned such as fishing and swimming. I personally dont have a problem with the rule. If a swimmer gets caught in a rip they are likely fucked in the absence of lifeguards. Same deal with a rock fisherman who gets swept out. I dont think its fair that SAR/coastguard personnel put their lives at risk trying to find some idiot who broke the rules and found themselves in the drink. 

Theres other things we can do for our sanity that are lower risk for everyone. A walk, a run, some cycling on quiet roads. Were all gutted that we cant hunt or fish for a few weeks but its for the best for everyone.

----------


## Woody

Whats so dangerous about a family surfcasting on the beach ffs?

----------


## 7.62

Kid getting swept out. Happens

----------


## ebf

> Whats so dangerous about a family surfcasting on the beach ffs?


Day 3 : one guy goes fishing

Day 4 : neighbour saw him yesterday, goes out as well - takes his kid along

Day 5 : another neighbor sees all of this and invites his 3 cousins - "everyone is out fishing boys!"

Day 6 : 20 guys all having a yarn on the beach = community transmision

And that assumes none of the above idiots have an accident on the way to fishing, fall off the rocks or get swept out by a rip..

Not that hard to understand, is it ?

----------


## veitnamcam

It was a beautiful morning for a fish here today, flounder are in the snapper are in close it was very tempting but If I can do it(not go fishing) so can the rest of you.

Hopefully this works and lockdown may be relaxed a bit in a few weeks.

----------


## Woody

Lucky to have a handy beach any day eh.
 Be interesting to read the comnents in three ir four or eight weeks time.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Lucky to have a handy beach any day eh.
>  Be interesting to read the comnents in three ir four or eight weeks time.


If it gets to the point my household is going hungry I will be going fishing regardless but untill then I will do my best to comply.

----------


## aetchell

> Day 3 : one guy goes fishing
> 
> Day 4 : neighbour saw him yesterday, goes out as well - takes his kid along
> 
> Day 5 : another neighbor sees all of this and invites his 3 cousins - "everyone is out fishing boys!"
> 
> Day 6 : 20 guys all having a yarn on the beach = community transmision
> 
> And that assumes none of the above idiots have an accident on the way to fishing, fall off the rocks or get swept out by a rip..
> ...


I was about to say this. Its called scope creep. Over time the rule and precedent erodes. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

We have just had an email advising us what to do when stopped by Police on the way to/from work

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @Woody, I do realise this, I truly do. But it is a job and full of responsibility when I do it. It is not just a walk on the beach or in the park. It is work.
> 
>  I also realise how lucky I am to be given the freedom to drive 60 k to my full time work each day and then back again. That, I don't take for granted.
> 
> But all of this balances out against being stuck in a small confined unit with 60 criminals from between 8 to 16 hours, depending of how many shifts we have to cover for that day. 
> It helps balance out the fact that it is a very thin line between having these prisoners comply or riot and go to any degree between those two extremes. 
> It helps balance out that I have to pat down and search prisoners up to 100 times a day....I mean getting in real close and personal, and a lot of these people don't have good hygiene standards.....yeah, just what we want when we are trying to keep clear of the virus. 
> It balances out having to roll around the ground with these people as they loose the plot and try and punch your lights out, bite, spit of do anything else that they can to you. 
> It balances out constantly living in the fear that there are 3 officers in each unit, some of them only 22 year old women fresh out of college, to control 60 burly prisoners who spend hours at the gym each day just pumping up. If they collectively decide that they want to take control, you are fucked. Help is a good few minutes away at best. 
> ...


I'm getting the impression from your comments that you are a do as I say, not as I do type person.
We are supposed to be locked down because we are to stupid to carry out activities in self isolation. Your "clients" are supposed to be locked up because they can't be trusted and have previously offended against society(although I am presuming this), but they are able to wander to the point that they need to be "patted down". Some of your comments aren't making sense.
There are likely a number of us on here, for whom a trip "out the back" to shift stock or carry out other work related activities is a bigger day than many hunters put in while hunting. It's quite acceptable for us to continue this under these new rules as it's classed as essential activities. If we make this same trip with a rifle, you imply that we are selfish individuals who only think of ourselves. 
Perhaps before you lump us all in the same basket and start saying you know best, you might like to inquire what our individual situations are.

----------


## Steve123

> I'm getting the impression from your comments that you are a do as I say, not as I do type person.
> We are supposed to be locked down because we are to stupid to carry out activities in self isolation. Your "clients" are supposed to be locked up because they can't be trusted and have previously offended against society(although I am presuming this), but they are able to wander to the point that they need to be "patted down". Some of your comments aren't making sense.
> There are likely a number of us on here, for whom a trip "out the back" to shift stock or carry out other work related activities is a bigger day than many hunters put in while hunting. It's quite acceptable for us to continue this under these new rules as it's classed as essential activities. If we make this same trip with a rifle, you imply that we are selfish individuals who only think of ourselves. 
> Perhaps before you lump us all in the same basket and start saying you know best, you might like to inquire what our individual situations are.


That was a very polite response.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Well it is 20min after lockdown and I can hear what I presume is a Harley and a very loud v8 hooning around.
Just some gang members who cant work out who to rip off first I guess.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> @Woody, I do realise this, I truly do. But it is a job and full of responsibility when I do it. It is not just a walk on the beach or in the park. It is work.
> 
>  I also realise how lucky I am to be given the freedom to drive 60 k to my full time work each day and then back again. That, I don't take for granted.
> 
> But all of this balances out against being stuck in a small confined unit with 60 criminals from between 8 to 16 hours, depending of how many shifts we have to cover for that day. 
> It helps balance out the fact that it is a very thin line between having these prisoners comply or riot and go to any degree between those two extremes. 
> It helps balance out that I have to pat down and search prisoners up to 100 times a day....I mean getting in real close and personal, and a lot of these people don't have good hygiene standards.....yeah, just what we want when we are trying to keep clear of the virus. 
> It balances out having to roll around the ground with these people as they loose the plot and try and punch your lights out, bite, spit of do anything else that they can to you. 
> It balances out constantly living in the fear that there are 3 officers in each unit, some of them only 22 year old women fresh out of college, to control 60 burly prisoners who spend hours at the gym each day just pumping up. If they collectively decide that they want to take control, you are fucked. Help is a good few minutes away at best. 
> ...


 Having endured that job for a few years in NZ, I can almost sympathize with you. To put up with the politics, bad management and the leniency afforded to the crims in these places, takes a special type of person. If it starts reflecting on your quality of life, leave sooner rather than later,you'll never regret it. I managed 10 years in the South African Police during the desperate times and even then, I'd do it all again rather than spend 3 years as a prison warden.

----------


## oraki

> Well it is 20min after lockdown and I can hear what I presume is a Harley and a very loud v8 hooning around.
> Just some gang members who cant work out who to rip off first I guess.
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Yip still alot of cars on the road. Quite a few cops floating around to  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Having endured that job for a few years in NZ, I can almost sympathize with you. To put up with the politics, bad management and the leniency afforded to the crims in these places, takes a special type of person. If it starts reflecting on your quality of life, leave sooner rather than later,you'll never regret it. I managed 10 years in the South African Police during the desperate times and even then, I'd do it all again rather than spend 3 years as a prison warden.


You must have seen some shit

----------


## outdoorlad

I just pulled over on the way home from work, quick chat and on my way.

----------


## Munsey

Crazy waking up in a city and silence, can hear a pin drop . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Just been up through Bethlehem on my exercise routine, passed 5 other regulars, about  1/4 of the usual traffic. Sitting having breakfast, no cars passed my place. Now I will see if I can get to work!

----------


## Rushy

> Just been up through Bethlehem on my exercise routine, passed 5 other regulars, about  1/4 of the usual traffic. Sitting having breakfast, no cars passed my place. Now I will see if I can get to work!


Jeez mate, you walk in the dark?

----------


## aetchell

> I assume we're all grown ass adults. As such: we each have made all the decisions that have lead us to where we are now. If you're "stuck in town" - that was your choice.
> If you're playing gandalf on some criminal-farm: that's your choice.
> 
> If, you happened to have some kind of prescience/natural inclination  that has you miles from from townie fuckwits, then you're probably not too worried. Good choice I reckon.
> 
> Phil, it sounds like you deal with the worst specimens. That must taint your view. It's an un-enviable job. 
> BUT you have chosen it. 
> And perhaps are taking on more stress than is good for you.
> Try not to view everyone through the same lens. I can almost guarantee that a) No thinking-grown-up-people wants covid, and
> ...


Define "townie fuckwit"

Also, @Phil_H working in the prison system will have a better, more tolerant view rather than a tainted one. He will know more than most about criminals, dignity and who is actually a low life and how is a victim of circumstance.

Not everyone has the choice to live rural due to upbringing, skillsets etc so being "stuck in town" isn't always a choice.

This argument seems to rage on about going out, i know how to self-isolate, ive been doing this for years and never had an accident. Getting meat to feed my family, trying to find loopholes in the system. Its getting quite dull hearing about everyones perceived personal privilege. At the end of the day, we are in a state of emergency. For once, can everyone pull together, do whats being askes FOR THE GOOD OF THE COUNTRY and stop whining.

None of us want to be stuck inside, especially 'townie fuckwits" like me but stop acting like childish cunts and tow the line.

Once we do as we are being asked/told (whichever fits for you) we can go back to our chosen activities and start pouring on the hate to labour and ardern again. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt308

> Define "townie fuckwit"
> 
> Also, @Phil_H working in the prison system will have a better, more tolerant view rather than a tainted one. He will know more than most about criminals, dignity and who is actually a low life and how is a victim of circumstance.
> 
> Not everyone has the choice to live rural due to upbringing, skillsets etc so being "stuck in town" isn't always a choice.
> 
> This argument seems to rage on about going out, i know how to self-isolate, ive been doing this for years and never had an accident. Getting meat to feed my family, trying to find loopholes in the system. Its getting quite dull hearing about everyones perceived personal privilege. At the end of the day, we are in a state of emergency. For once, can everyone pull together, do whats being askes FOR THE GOOD OF THE COUNTRY and stop whining.
> 
> None of us want to be stuck inside, especially 'townie fuckwits" like me but stop acting like childish cunts and tow the line.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself, bang on.

----------


## Woody

Regardless; from one who had self isolated many times through lifestyle: - The common rule in the current environment is; treat every person as a threat unless they are more than two metres from you and every object as a threat until you have sterilized it. 
Applying those maxims to your movements and activities should keep you and other persons safe.
I feel pity for those whose jobs entail unavoidable close contact with "outsiders".

----------


## Happy Jack

Already seen one local helicopter fly up the valley and come back again 15 mins later with just a pilot, weird to not see a deer dangling underneath it as normal.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> First, If you believe what The Minister of Hugs and sad faces says, Boy Oh Boy, have me and my bruver's got a deal for you.
> 
> A large bridge in our Largest city Auckland , good annual returns and today only, JUST FOR YOU only $50,000 in "notes and coins of the realm."
> BUT WAIT, there's more, For another $25, 000 we will throw in a similar bridge located in the country of our largest neigbour, Australia,  
> t 
> Second.......Coronavirus stayed on surfaces for up to 17 days on Diamond Princess cruise, CDC says
> 
> A link..... Watch the video as well ..     https://tinyurl.com/wehhy58
> 
> .......


 @Kiwi Sapper, we need to get the message out to everyone to Quarantine goods coming into the household. If you re-read my post I am applying a two week dated quarantine. The Virus may still be detectable on surfaces after 17 days as was found in the study that you linked, and in all reality it may (RNA) be detectable in 100 years. What we don't know is for how long it is viable and can cause infection. Longer than the three days the PM tells us. Desiccating ( drying ) the virus on package surfaces should be the aim of storage

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> @Kiwi Sapper, we need to get the message out to everyone to Quarantine goods coming into the household. If you re-read my post I am applying a two week dated quarantine..........................


 @Moa Hunter Your concern that "goods" could hold the virus was raised a couple of weeks ago about packages from Aliexpress, China. Initially NZ Customs said they would delay processing them for a period but  then went all silent....Nothing since. I did note that I received one delivery since their statement and that was not delayed.

HOWEVER, I agree you have a valid point about this and 14 + days is probably a good starting point in view of the uncertainty and "false news." 

A proviso, treat all of the Show Pony's statements with the derision they deserve because of her ongoing history of political falsehoods.

----------


## sightpicture

> @Kiwi Sapper, we need to get the message out to everyone to Quarantine goods coming into the household. If you re-read my post I am applying a two week dated quarantine. The Virus may still be detectable on surfaces after 17 days as was found in the study that you linked, and in all reality it may (RNA) be detectable in 100 years. What we don't know is for how long it is viable and can cause infection. Longer than the three days the PM tells us. Desiccating ( drying ) the virus on package surfaces should be the aim of storage


From speaking with the smart people, IMO this advice about desiccation is spot on. Plus, Tincture of (Elapsed) Time before opening/touching anything is our friend in this context. 

Xi-virus loves itself our warm wet places (above the waistline...) which is why it multiplies so vigorously / so early on (a thousand times the volume of SARS virus particles are shed) in the mouth, nose, nasopharynx and airway, before it then does a deep dive down to those lovely moist lungs.

It does not love hot dry places.

----------


## Jusepy

State Highway is dead, a lot of trucks and essiential vehicles going past , but nothinglike normal. Its Quite weird to be honest.
Had a few people walking their dogs go past and a couple of people on bikes but that's it so far.

----------


## bigbear

Living rural dont think one one car has been past all day. Might be a fire truck soon with these piled up willow trees am trying to burn before winter

----------


## aetchell

> Despite the myriad failings of the "justice" system, I don't think anyone gets to jile on accident.


This requires a longer answer than I can be bothered to type but lets make up a couple of quick examples about people who 'accidentally' end up behind bars. Firstly, incarceration by accident/unintention does happen. You get dragged into a scuffle in the street and end up killing someone or cause serious injury - could end up behind bars. 

How about the boy who was raised by the fist, only knows the fist and carries on this tradition - its all he knows, he has no education, maybe he's in one of the gangs, maybe he got hooked on drugs while younger and had to pilfer or rob cars to feed his habit. Circumstance is a cruel mistress.

I take this point of view because I listen to my wife who has spent the last few years since we moved to NZ working in addiction clinics and now the prison system. What info she tells me is very sober about how people end up "inside" or addicted.




> Townie fuckwits: spend 3 hours a day in traffic, drive into each other a lot, panic buy TP. Those ones.


Those are just fuckwits, Townie plays no part in it, fuckwits exist in high numbers rurally too I imagine.

----------


## aetchell

> State Highway is dead, a lot of trucks and essiential vehicles going past , but nothinglike normal. Its Quite weird to be honest.
> Had a few people walking their dogs go past and a couple of people on bikes but that's it so far.


I live just north of wellington and I can see SH1 in the distance, traffic looks as it normally would but I went for a walk with the dog at lunchtime, its like a practice run for the rapture, odd car, a couple of people walking dogs and a couple of seniors gardening. everyone seems desperate to say hello to each other which is nice and quite comforting in these strange times. I saw 2 buses, no passengers.

----------


## Flyblown

We are also rural and would consider the area quite quiet. SH2 is 1.7km away as the crow flies and we are well shielded by hills. But at 8 a.m. this morning I couldn’t believe how silent it was, don’t think I’d ever registered just how much ambient noise there is here.

However we are also on the Auckland to Tauranga flight path, and was quite surprised at the amount of air traffic earlier today, quite a few helicopters and light aircraft.

We did have the cop car go by earlier though, down to the campsite at the end of the road. Just checking I guess.

----------


## Trout

> You lucky, lucky bastard.......
> 
> I am jealous. I have 750 acres to roam and then up into a forest, which I shouldn't be going into, but yeah, sometimes I hear an animal in distress and must investigate....but apart from that there is farmland everywhere else. Some I have permission to roam on, some I haven't, others I haven't asked. But in truth I can't complain. 
> 30 to 50 ks of open tussock though, would really get my motor revving. 
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Sometimes I drive pass yr patch and hunt up the top of that big river,even hear or see salmon.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well to every cloud there is a silver lining it would seem.
The wife just informed me that due to the virus shortland st has stopped filming and will only be on 3 nights a week 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Well to every cloud there is a silver lining it would seem.
> The wife just informed me that due to the virus shortland st has stopped filming and will only be on 3 nights a week 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


You bloody beauty.  My missus watches that program and it fucking annoys the shit out of me.

----------


## Trout

Just got to get rid of coro now.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just got to get rid of coro now.


Re runs of that will likley haunt my childrens grandchildren.

----------


## bumblefoot

> You bloody beauty.  My missus watches that program and it fucking annoys the shit out of me.


 @Rushy  Your missus will love this punk song about Coro.... The Toy Dolls from '84....  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFyRhgCvqaU

----------


## yosamitesam

750 acres! Nice.. can I attract you to a rent paying camper?

----------


## yosamitesam

Anyone have more clarity on pods? I believe a household is a pod and you can go out with your pod members but cannot cross contaminate. HOWEVER, a solo person may join a pod. DOn;t quote me on that, I read something about it and now can't find it. Help required. Also I really want to go out and hunt.. anyone braved this yet?

----------


## 7.62

> Anyone have more clarity on pods? I believe a household is a pod and you can go out with your pod members but cannot cross contaminate. HOWEVER, a solo person may join a pod. DOn;t quote me on that, I read something about it and now can't find it. Help required. Also I really want to go out and hunt.. anyone braved this yet?


The message is very loud and clear that hunting is not permitted. But apparently that hasn’t got through to you. Hopefully it has now.

Only those fortunate enough to own and reside on a substantial chunk of rural real estate will be getting any hunting done in the next 4 weeks.

----------


## GravelBen

> HOWEVER, a solo person may join a pod.


I guess if you do you are then stuck with that pod for the duration, anything else is just a disease liability.

----------


## GravelBen

> The message is very loud and clear that hunting is not permitted.


The messages are loud and contradictory, which is why so many people don't know what they are and aren't allowed to do. Because apparently even the people making the rules don't know.

----------


## Tribrit

> The messages are loud and contradictory, which is why so many people don't know what they are and aren't allowed to do. Because apparently even the people making the rules don't know.


They couldn't have made it much bloody clearer.

----------


## 7.62

> The messages are loud and contradictory, which is why so many people don't know what they are and aren't allowed to do. Because apparently even the people making the rules don't know.


If you’ve got any evidence to suggest that it’s a sensible idea and a permitted activity to drive for 2 hours so that I can go for a hunt in the Kaimanawas, I’m all ears

----------


## tetawa

> If you’ve got any evidence to suggest that it’s a sensible idea and a permitted activity to drive for 2 hours so that I can go for a hunt in the Kaimanawas, I’m all ears


Stay home, want it to myself.

----------


## sightpicture

I admire your boundless optimism Phil, but I don't share it. When Burqdern put the failed gun-thief drinking-driving Commish in charge of enforcing laws on the law-abiding while taking tea with the meth-dealing gun-keeping gangs... Well, there it is.

----------


## Woody

If the current spouting on special tv1 news this arfo is anything to go by, the restrictions on movement are now severe and to be ridgidly enforced.  Can't help wondering that had the many NZ doctors who signed the petition a few days ago which  succeeded in embarrassing the government into urgent action had not overcome the initial attempts to play it down, just how much worse shite NZ would be in now. As it is we seem to be looking at months of this. And China squealing that we should reopen our borders to them. 
America, please remain our staunch friend.

----------


## Steve123

They're not going half arse. They were waving down traffic on Malfroy Rd this morning and asking where and why.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> They couldn't have made it much bloody clearer.


So when the PM was telling everyone via national media that driving to your local parks and reserves for recreation was fine as long as you didn't mingle with other people, and the ministry of health was telling people hunting was ok as long as your don't go outside your area or take risks, but the police commissioner was saying anyone driving for anything except essential supplies would be stopped and maybe arrested, that was clear and not contradictory? Pull the other one, its got bells on.

----------


## GravelBen

> The messages are loud and contradictory, which is why so many people don't know what they are and aren't allowed to do. Because apparently even the people making the rules don't know.





> If you’ve got any evidence to suggest that it’s a sensible idea and a permitted activity to drive for 2 hours so that I can go for a hunt in the Kaimanawas, I’m all ears


Where did I say anything like that? I'm all ears...

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> So when the PM was telling everyone via national media that driving to your local parks and reserves for recreation was fine as long as you didn't mingle with other people...................


And let us not forget the Show Pony telling Nationwide TV that it would be acceptable for over 70's living on their own to match up with other over 70's living on their own to combat loneliness and isolation, as long as both of them agreed not to have any contact with other people.  

Seems like she was slapped down on that one very quickly as it has not been mentioned since. Probably been told to just read what is written on the script handed to her for her news briefs, no ad-libbing and to leave the newsroom as soon as she has finished reading her script.
Sheeeesh, what a liability she is.

----------


## sightpicture

A liability would be easier to deal with. You adjust the balance sheet and move on. The currently Prime Ministerial Cretin has actually quite significant powers which she doesn't hesitate to use against non-communists. Go ahead, change my mind...

----------


## 7.62

> So when the PM was telling everyone via national media that driving to your local parks and reserves for recreation was fine as long as you didn't mingle with other people, and the ministry of health was telling people hunting was ok as long as your don't go outside your area or take risks, but the police commissioner was saying anyone driving for anything except essential supplies would be stopped and maybe arrested, that was clear and not contradictory? Pull the other one, its got bells on.


If you’re getting conflicting information try using common sense. Do you think it’s currently sensible to drive a significant distance for a nonessential activity? Do you think it’s sensible to engage in an activity with some inherent risk (e.g. hunting) that could result in an injury and a SAR call out, which could put SAR staff at risk of infection and put further burden on a stretched health system?

----------


## Tribrit

The ignorance is astounding.

Stay at home unless going to the supermarket, petrol station, essential job or hospital.

There, @GravelBen, now you know the rules.

----------


## Nga

Stay home, be responsible, my sister is a nurse, my daughter is a nurse and my dad is a paramedic, all front line and this is serious, if my mum gets it she will die as she is a liver transplant patient, and many of us have parents that will not survive it, we all have to do our bit, posting images of a stag you just shot while we sit at home trying to do the right thing.... if you go out shut up about it, I for one don’t want to know.

----------


## Mohawk660

Its not ignorance its arrogance!!!!

Its real simple stay the F#%k home !!!!

As an emergency service im doing my bit. Please do your bit stay home, dont go for a hunt they will still be there when this is all over!

----------


## GravelBen

> If you’re getting conflicting information try using common sense. Do you think it’s currently sensible to drive a significant distance for a nonessential activity? Do you think it’s sensible to engage in an activity with some inherent risk (e.g. hunting) that could result in an injury and a SAR call out, which could put SAR staff at risk of infection and put further burden on a stretched health system?


Again, why are trying to put words into my mouth? Did you even read my post?

----------


## tetawa

This is what you get when there's been a purposeful attempt to "dump down" the population plus few boundaries and consequences.

----------


## Allizdog

A lot of people don't understand how contagious this thing is. Why do you think it's killed/infected so many people worldwide? So Just do as your f@#ken told. Forget going hunting for now. What's one missed roar ffs?

Rant over.

----------


## Tribrit

The idiots considering going hunting, had better not be on here or FB complaining after the cops catch them and take their guns away.

It's the same clowns whose irresponsible behaviour got semi autos taken away. Tarrant was just the final straw. Some of the people who have been hanging around the NZDA, shooting clubs etc for the last few years give me the creeps.

Do as you've been told, and stop trying to fuck everything up for others.

----------


## sightpicture

> It's the same clowns whose irresponsible behaviour got semi autos taken away.


Show your homework or get lost.

----------


## Rusky

Theres certainly some twats on here now.

Go home, stay home!

----------


## -BW-

The tension is escalating on the forums and we're only 48 hours in. Can't wait for next week.

Insert MJ popcorn meme here

----------


## tiroahunta

> And let us not forget the Show Pony telling Nationwide TV that it would be acceptable for over 70's living on their own to match up with other over 70's living on their own to combat loneliness and isolation, as long as both of them agreed not to have any contact with other people.  
> 
> Seems like she was slapped down on that one very quickly as it has not been mentioned since. Probably been told to just read what is written on the script handed to her for her news briefs, no ad-libbing and to leave the newsroom as soon as she has finished reading her script.
> Sheeeesh, what a liability she is.


So youre saying shes a figurehead...? In that case whos  pulling the strings then..???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> So you’re saying she’s a figurehead...? In that case who’s  pulling the strings then..???


Its always an interesting question! I remember catching up with an old schoolmate who was doing a PHD in political science when John Key was PM, I cracked a joke about whether he wanted to be the next Key and he snorted and said something along the lines of the PM is just a puppet. Obviously thats just one persons university-shaped opinion, but you can be sure that if Key was a puppet then so is Jacinda.

----------


## Tahr

> A lot of people don't understand how contagious this thing is. Why do you think it's killed/infected so many people worldwide? So Just do as your f@#ken told. Forget going hunting for now. What's one missed roar ffs?
> 
> Rant over.


Yes, They roar every year, and they are still making them.

----------


## Jmac

They're all fucken puppets! Just make sure you keep doing what they tell you and believing what they tell you.....

----------


## Russian 22.

> The idiots considering going hunting, had better not be on here or FB complaining after the cops catch them and take their guns away.
> 
> It's the same clowns whose irresponsible behaviour got semi autos taken away. Tarrant was just the final straw. Some of the people who have been hanging around the NZDA, shooting clubs etc for the last few years give me the creeps.
> 
> Do as you've been told, and stop trying to fuck everything up for others.


Lol. And do you think any of those idiots were licensed?

If they gave you the creeps then why bitch about them now? Did you tell the committee?

If they were creepy then that may be a vetting issue.

----------


## Allizdog

One thing I have been thinking about, 
( knowing how control driven "she" is) is how much freedom we get back after all this is over.
Anybody else?

----------


## Jmac

Mate, it's going to be a different world after this! That's for sure

----------


## GravelBen

> One thing I have been thinking about ( knowing how control driven "she" is) is how much freedom we get back after all this is over? Anybody else?


Yip, its a definite concern.

----------


## Maxx

> If youre getting conflicting information try using common sense. Do you think its currently sensible to drive a significant distance for a nonessential activity? Do you think its sensible to engage in an activity with some inherent risk (e.g. hunting) that could result in an injury and a SAR call out, which could put SAR staff at risk of infection and put further burden on a stretched health system?


Umm.....it read to me that the debate was about what we were being told, not how much interpretation to apply?

----------


## windywelly



----------


## 7mmwsm

> I think this link to Stuff pretty much sums up what is acceptable and not acceptable..
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/hea...do-in-lockdown
> 
> No sure how official it is but would suggest it is a pretty good guideline and one that Police will no doubt be sticking very much to enforcement wise.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


And just like that, we can believe what we read on stuff. (in my best Gump voice)

----------


## 7mmwsm

> So when the PM was telling everyone via national media that driving to your local parks and reserves for recreation was fine as long as you didn't mingle with other people, and the ministry of health was telling people hunting was ok as long as your don't go outside your area or take risks, but the police commissioner was saying anyone driving for anything except essential supplies would be stopped and maybe arrested, that was clear and not contradictory? Pull the other one, its got bells on.


Don't forget Clarky boy was telling us it is ok to go fishing.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Don't forget Clarky boy was telling us it is ok to go fishing.


Yeah but clarky boy is not the boss though....Mike Bush is...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> Don't forget Clarky boy was telling us it is ok to go fishing.


For him maybe.

----------


## Low box



----------


## 7mmwsm

> Yeah but clarky boy is not the boss though....Mike Bush is...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And isn't he getting good at telling us that!!

----------


## 7.62

> Attachment 134113


The police need to put out a similar communication on hunting. It would spell things out for @GravelBen

----------


## GravelBen

> It would spell things out for @GravelBen


Your obsession with me is a little creepy  @7.62 , perhaps you should get some help.

Best to do it remotely or wait until after the lockdown though, wouldn't want you bogging down medical resources.  :Wink:

----------


## 7.62

> Your obsession with me is a little creepy  @7.62 , perhaps you should get some help.
> 
> Best to do it remotely or wait until after the lockdown though, wouldn't want you bogging down medical resources.


LOL! You’ve replied to some of my posts and I’ve since replied to some of your posts. That fits the definition of “obsession” does it??  I don’t think so.  Unless you happen to be Scarlett Johansen, I think the chances of anyone becoming obsessed with you are extremely remote, so I think you’re very safe on that front. And thanks for the concern about my wellbeing but I’m all good; still working full time, still doing my bit to minimise the spread of the virus, and still using commonsense if any conflicting information comes about

----------


## Hiawatha

> LOL! You’ve replied to some of my posts and I’ve since replied to some of your posts. That fits the definition of “obsession” does it??  I don’t think so.  Unless you happen to be Scarlett Johansen, I think the chances of anyone becoming obsessed with you are extremely remote, so I think you’re very safe on that front. And thanks for the concern about my wellbeing but I’m all good; still working full time, still doing my bit to minimise the spread of the virus, and still using commonsense if any conflicting information comes about ��


Scarlett Johansen...... you too then....... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Attachment 134113


Do we have a new salute yet! Must be coming? Maybe a flag change would get through as well :Thumbsup:

----------


## scotty

here is a snippet from stuffeds headline article this morning , bear in mind it sounds really bad like this because its out of context but i think there needs to be some transparency about how quickly these new powers will be relinquished 

 " New Zealand has become a police state for at least four weeks. Police Commissioner Mike Bush has routinely said people can expect to see the "friendly face" of the police, but behind the soft messages is a hard power.

Officers can now enter your home without a warrant to look for gatherings. There's the power to detain, seemingly indefinitely, if you continue to leave the house without good reason."

and this

 "One would hope that the police take a very softly-softly approach, particularly in the first instance, because the stakes are quite high for police here ... Unreasonably heavy handed approaches by police, you know, could affect the public sense of trust and confidence."

But justice advocate Julia Whaipooti was not reassured. She said, though the enforcement of the lockdown was needed, there was concern about a heavy-handed approach, particularly for communities such as Māori that don't have "high trust" relationships with police.

maori are not the only community that has trust issues with the police  as we all know  lets just hope cool heads are in control of any situation as it could all go sideways....
just to clarify i am sticking to the lockdown rules and dont advocate anyone push the boundaries  or the police for that matter... the snippets i have put up can be taken out of context so the whole article should be read   (these two paragraphs just stood out to me as joe public getting a taste of what LFAOs have been dealing with for the last year)

----------


## Maca49

Where the the fcuk are the three commercial passenger planes, I saw,that flew outa Tauranga yesterday going and what passengers are they carrying? Is this lock down for all or not!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> You tend to miss the most important part of that post @7mmwsm
> 
> *"No sure how official it is but would suggest it is a pretty good guideline and one that Police will no doubt be sticking very much to enforcement wise."*
> 
> Whether it is a correct guideline or not, doesn't matter a damn if that is what the Policeman that stops you is following.
> 
> Anyway, I think there have been some more definite and clearer guidelines come out since so this is all just a matter of debate.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


My sincerest apologies phil. Perhaps I should have put it in the campfire file just to avoid confusion.
If you still don't get it,             it      was    a     joke.

----------


## bigbear

> here is a snippet from stuffeds headline article this morning , bear in mind it sounds really bad like this because its out of context but i think there needs to be some transparency about how quickly these new powers will be relinquished 
> 
>  " New Zealand has become a police state for at least four weeks. Police Commissioner Mike Bush has routinely said people can expect to see the "friendly face" of the police, but behind the soft messages is a hard power.
> 
> Officers can now enter your home without a warrant to look for gatherings. There's the power to detain, seemingly indefinitely, if you continue to leave the house without good reason."
> 
> and this
> 
>  "One would hope that the police take a very softly-softly approach, particularly in the first instance, because the stakes are quite high for police here ... Unreasonably heavy handed approaches by police, you know, could affect the public sense of trust and confidence."
> ...


Are there two different people in NZ now. One get extra money for a virus crisis and  different laws.

----------


## bigbear

The place this virus is coming in from are through airports and we are still letting planes in. Should have been the first thing we put in lockdown

----------


## Maca49

Where the the fcuk are the three commercial passenger planes, I saw,that flew outa Tauranga yesterday going and what passengers are they carrying? Is this lock down for all or not!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> You tend to miss the most important part of that post @7mmwsm
> 
> *"No sure how official it is but would suggest it is a pretty good guideline and one that Police will no doubt be sticking very much to enforcement wise."*
> 
> Whether it is a correct guideline or not, doesn't matter a damn if that is what the Policeman that stops you is following.
> 
> Anyway, I think there have been some more definite and clearer guidelines come out since so this is all just a matter of debate.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


My sincerest apologies phil. Perhaps I should have put it in the campfire file just to avoid confusion.
If you still don't get it,             it      was    a     joke.

----------


## bigbear

> here is a snippet from stuffeds headline article this morning , bear in mind it sounds really bad like this because its out of context but i think there needs to be some transparency about how quickly these new powers will be relinquished 
> 
>  " New Zealand has become a police state for at least four weeks. Police Commissioner Mike Bush has routinely said people can expect to see the "friendly face" of the police, but behind the soft messages is a hard power.
> 
> Officers can now enter your home without a warrant to look for gatherings. There's the power to detain, seemingly indefinitely, if you continue to leave the house without good reason."
> 
> and this
> 
>  "One would hope that the police take a very softly-softly approach, particularly in the first instance, because the stakes are quite high for police here ... Unreasonably heavy handed approaches by police, you know, could affect the public sense of trust and confidence."
> ...


Are there two different people in NZ now. One get extra money for a virus crisis and  different laws.

----------


## bigbear

The place this virus is coming in from are through airports and we are still letting planes in. Should have been the first thing we put in lockdown

----------


## Maca49

Where the the fcuk are the three commercial passenger planes, I saw,that flew outa Tauranga yesterday going and what passengers are they carrying? Is this lock down for all or not!

----------


## 7mmwsm

> You tend to miss the most important part of that post @7mmwsm
> 
> *"No sure how official it is but would suggest it is a pretty good guideline and one that Police will no doubt be sticking very much to enforcement wise."*
> 
> Whether it is a correct guideline or not, doesn't matter a damn if that is what the Policeman that stops you is following.
> 
> Anyway, I think there have been some more definite and clearer guidelines come out since so this is all just a matter of debate.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


My sincerest apologies phil. Perhaps I should have put it in the campfire file just to avoid confusion.
If you still don't get it,             it      was    a     joke.

----------


## bigbear

> here is a snippet from stuffeds headline article this morning , bear in mind it sounds really bad like this because its out of context but i think there needs to be some transparency about how quickly these new powers will be relinquished 
> 
>  " New Zealand has become a police state for at least four weeks. Police Commissioner Mike Bush has routinely said people can expect to see the "friendly face" of the police, but behind the soft messages is a hard power.
> 
> Officers can now enter your home without a warrant to look for gatherings. There's the power to detain, seemingly indefinitely, if you continue to leave the house without good reason."
> 
> and this
> 
>  "One would hope that the police take a very softly-softly approach, particularly in the first instance, because the stakes are quite high for police here ... Unreasonably heavy handed approaches by police, you know, could affect the public sense of trust and confidence."
> ...


Are there two different people in NZ now. One get extra money for a virus crisis and  different laws.

----------


## bigbear

The place this virus is coming in from are through airports and we are still letting planes in. Should have been the first thing we put in lockdown

----------

